# Washing stackmat?



## CubingCompetitions (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok, so I recently got my stackmat dirty and was wondering if washing it will affect anything. Have you guys done this?


----------



## Edward (Aug 28, 2010)

Take it apart and use canned air and a damp cloth. I've never done this, but it seems like it would work. Can someone back me up?


----------



## CubingCompetitions (Aug 28, 2010)

I think you misunderstand me, I mean the mat, not the stackmat timer. I would never wash an electronic device

If you weren't thinking of a timer, how do you take the mat apart?


----------



## Edward (Aug 28, 2010)

CubingCompetitions said:


> I think you misunderstand me, I mean the mat, not the stackmat timer. I would never wash an electronic device
> 
> If you weren't thinking of a timer, how do you take the mat apart?



Oh, my bad XD


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 28, 2010)

CubingCompetitions said:


> Ok, so I recently got my stackmat dirty and was wondering if washing it will affect anything. Have you guys done this?



I think they are supposed to last just fine through the washer and dryer, as if it were some piece of clothing.

Try it.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 28, 2010)

I got Maru Lube on my stackmat.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 28, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> I got Maru Lube on my stackmat.



I have my stackmat set up permanently at my desk when it's plugged in, so it has all of the following stains on it.

Grape Soda
Super Glue
Jig-a-Loo
Maru Lube
Shock Oil (eww)
6x6 Dust
Paint
Pen
Sharpie

The list goes on and on.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 28, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> The Puzzler said:
> 
> 
> > I got Maru Lube on my stackmat.
> ...



Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 29, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > The Puzzler said:
> ...



Purple drank is where it's at.


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 29, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> The Puzzler said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



yeeee.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Aug 29, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > The Puzzler said:
> ...



This isn't helping the thread author.


----------



## Edward (Aug 29, 2010)

If you're afraid to actually wash it, maybe try something like tide to go? Or maybe just scrub it down?


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 29, 2010)

In all seriousness, I would just get a damp paper towel and scrub it. 
or try machine washing it.


----------



## theace (Aug 29, 2010)

try the laundry!


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> If you're afraid to actually wash it, maybe try something like tide to go? Or maybe just scrub it down?



Tide to go does wonders. If your cat was sleeping on it for months, then throw it in the washer, but i don't see how tide to go won't work.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 29, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> The Puzzler said:
> 
> 
> > I got Maru Lube on my stackmat.
> ...



 I have got pen stains on my hands and my LanLan 2x2.

But, with the washing thing, it depends what type of dirty. You might just be able to wet the dirty part and try to scrub/squeeze it out, or you might need to actually machine wash it. It probably wouldn't damage it, but I'm not a washing expert.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 29, 2010)

How dirty did you get it? Just wash it like you wash a mouse pad (that's all it is, except bigger). It's a a big square piece of neoprene (wet suit material), with a cloth overlay. A dishwasher, washing machine, or hand wash should do the trick.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Aug 29, 2010)

just take a rough side of a sponge and some soap o something in that area. it works for me


----------



## Bryan (Aug 29, 2010)

If you machine wash it, at least air dry it. I don't think the rubber would survive the high heat of the dryer.


----------



## bobso2 (Aug 29, 2010)

I should just wash it by hand


----------



## TK 421 (Aug 30, 2010)

Try this simple 10 steps

1. Clean Dust
2. Use scrape-rite to remove glue and other bulgy particles
3. Rinse with water
4. Use mild detergent to wash stains and make your mat smell nice
5. Rinse with water
6. Let dry normally in room temperature (*DO NOT AIR-BLAST, dust will be carried by the compressed air*) Unless you use really clean air in a very clean environment, do not air-blast
7. Use Goo Gone to remove hard stains
8. Repeat step 3-6
9. As in this option you can add a clear plastic that is easily removable and replaceable above your stack 'mat'
10. Enjoy your clean stack 'mat'


----------



## CubingCompetitions (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, I completely forgot about me asking this question for a while, I don't go on the forum a ton  

And By the way, I don't have bad stains or anything, just a lot of dust and regular dirt. Basically I just wanted to know whether or not it was safe to put it into the washer machine.


----------



## Khartaras (Sep 4, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> akiramejin said:
> 
> 
> > Whyusosrs? said:
> ...



That didn't either.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 4, 2010)

As Bryan said, try to avoid using it in the dryer, but a washing machine should be fine.


----------



## clarubik (Sep 4, 2010)

Grape Soda is delicious


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 4, 2010)

What about if you have signatures all over it?


----------



## xAnon (Mar 28, 2013)

This thread is 2 years old.
sorry for posting on this. 

I recently got my stackmat and its new and I dont like the awful smell of the mat should i wash it several times?


----------



## insane569 (Mar 28, 2013)

xAnon said:


> This thread is 2 years old.
> sorry for posting on this.
> 
> I recently got my stackmat and its new and I dont like the awful smell of the mat should i wash it several times?



I dont have a stackmat, but so long as the mat is made of washable material it should be fine.


----------



## xAnon (Mar 28, 2013)

insane569 said:


> I dont have a stackmat, but so long as the mat is made of washable material it should be fine.



thanks. the smell of the mat is insane. xD
already washed it with detergent.


----------

